# Beckhoff goes professional



## Son of Wodan (10 Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Leser,

seit gestern geht das Gerücht durch die Automationswelt, Beckhoff plane ein Joint-Venture mit Lego. Kurz vor Weihnachten soll ein Lego-Duplo Starter-Kit mit Beckhoff-Steuerung erscheinen.
Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, ob Lego das Niveau erhöhen will, oder ob Beckhoff endlich zugibt, wo sie stehen.

Viele Grüße,
SoW


----------



## gloeru (10 Juli 2011)

Lieber SoW...

Irgendwie werde ich aus deinem Beitrag nicht ganz schlau, hast du etwa etwas gegen Beckhoff? - Dann bleib doch besser im Siemens-Forum oder begründe deine doofen (sorry) Sprüche zumindest?

Lego arbeitet bei den Robotern mit LabView zusammen, sind die denn auch unter (deinem) Niveau?

P.S: Uns musst du nichts verkaufen, wenn man deine anderen Posts ansieht, kommt nur deine kostenpflichtige Mailadresse oder unflätige Antworten, von daher kann ich dein Beitrag hier nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juli 2011)

Hallo Richard,
was möchtest du uns mit diesen sinnlosen Beitrag mitteilen?
Wenn dir Beckhoff nicht gefâllt bleibt doch einfach bei deinen
Siemens Steuerungen im Stahlwerk. Läuft es schon oder bist du
immer noch dabei, einen Leiharbeiter nach dem anderen, nach Hause
zu schicken?


----------



## Cassandra (10 Juli 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sei gegrüßt Son of Wodan,[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]sieht doch ganz anständig aus, was man mit dem Spielzeug machen kann.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wenn du das Starter-Kit jetzt auf deinen Wunschzettel setzt und bis Weihnachten ganz brav bleibst – wer weiß, vielleicht klappt das noch...[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LG Cassandra [/FONT]


----------



## IBFS (10 Juli 2011)

Son of Wodan schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leser,
> 
> seit gestern geht das Gerücht durch die Automationswelt, Beckhoff plane ein Joint-Venture mit Lego. Kurz vor Weihnachten soll ein Lego-Duplo Starter-Kit mit Beckhoff-Steuerung erscheinen.
> Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, ob Lego das Niveau erhöhen will, oder ob Beckhoff endlich zugibt, wo sie stehen.
> ...



Wenn du das im FUN des TAGES oder in der STAMMTISCH posten würdest, wäre das OK!

Aber so einen Müll im Fachthread  *Kopfschüttel*  

Was nutzt ein hoher Stundensatz des Schreibers, wenn er durch seine bisherigen Texte zum Ausdruck bringt, das sein Kopf randvoll gefüllt mit bunten Lego-Steinen ist.

Schade um deine geistigen Ressourcen, mache mal lieber dein PCS7-Projekt zu Ende, damit du nicht restlos dem Baustellenkoller anheim fällst.

Frank


----------



## Ralle (11 Juli 2011)

@IBFS

Du hast Recht, daher leg ich den Thread mal in den Stammtisch.
Das SoW nicht ernst genommern werden sollte, hat ja sicherlich inzwischen jeder hier im Forum mitbekommen!


----------



## Leitmayr (11 Juli 2011)

*sevus*

hallo zusammen,
ich habe zwar den mindstorm nicht habe aber mit nem kumpel was damit gemacht und der ist hundert tausend mal besser als das alte lego interface!(fischertechnik ist meiner meinung aber immernioch viel besser(vorallem wegen den anschlüssen! (find es unverschämt von lego das man nur lego motoren verwenden kann :sm10))
mfg.
Sebastian
(überzeugter fischertechnik bauer 8))
P.S.mit diesem interface hat eine 12-Jährige einen kugelsammelroboter gebaut der einer linie nachfur und wen in die greifer eine kugel rollte pfiff er und brachte sie (entlang der linie)zurück.dieses be*****projekt hat dan den ersten preis beim landes finale gewonnen .(warum auch immer 
mann muss dazusagen das SIE zwei plakate (aus LKW-plane)für
 je 100€ dabeihatte.und nen beamer und hate nicht gesehen:sw18:
(wir sind dritte geworden.) :sw14:die jury


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juli 2011)

@Leitmayr:
Leider nicht ganz getroffen.
Es ging hier nicht um das Auf- oder Abwerten von Lego sondern eher von Beckhoff.
Irgendwie hat Wotan's Sohn (ich nehme einmal an, dass wir es hier mit Loki, dem Gott der Zwietracht zu tun haben) die Beckhoff-Jungs gefressen und wie es sich für Loki gehört hat er auch ein "leichtes" Problem mit seinem Ego ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Leitmayr:
> Leider nicht ganz getroffen.
> Es ging hier nicht um das Auf- oder Abwerten von Lego sondern eher von Beckhoff.
> Irgendwie hat Wotan's Sohn (ich nehme einmal an, dass wir es hier mit Loki, dem Gott der Zwietracht zu tun haben) die Beckhoff-Jungs gefressen und wie es sich für Loki gehört hat er auch ein "leichtes" Problem mit seinem Ego ...
> ...



aber loki ist doch kein sohn wodans?!


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juli 2011)

Hast Recht - habe ich jetzt mal nachgegoogelt ... aber darauf hätte ich jetzt geschworen (irgendwo hatte ich das aber auch mal so gelesen). Aber nordische Mythologie ist auch nicht so mein Fachgebiet ...  ... aber es hätte doch so schön gepasst ...


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hast Recht - habe ich jetzt mal nachgegoogelt ... aber darauf hätte ich jetzt geschworen (irgendwo hatte ich das aber auch mal so gelesen). Aber nordische Mythologie ist auch nicht so mein Fachgebiet ...  ... aber es hätte doch so schön gepasst ...



ja, hätte gepasst... ich überleg grad ob es einen dümmlichen sohn odins gibt, das würde auch gut passen


----------



## Tommi (11 Juli 2011)

Son of Wodan schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, ob Lego das Niveau erhöhen will...


 

Hallo,

also ich glaube, daß LEGO ein *hochwertiges* Produkt ist! Ich habe allerdings schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr damit gespielt. 

Vor ein paar Jahren haben die Leute von der "Sendung mit der Maus"
mal die Herstellung von Lego-Steinen gezeigt. Das war Spritzgußtechnik vom Niveau a la Phoenix-Contact und Co.

Die Steine werden weltweit hergestellt und müssen weltweit passen, das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Ralle (11 Juli 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, hätte gepasst... ich überleg grad ob es einen dümmlichen sohn odins gibt, das würde auch gut passen





> Odin ist der wohl wichtigste Gott der Germanen. Auch er besitzt wie einige andere germanischen Götter, mehrere Namen, so zum Beispiel: Odinn(altnordisch), Wodan, Wotan, Wuotan. Odin ist der Gott der Weisheit, der Dichtkunst und des Todes. Odin hat viele Söhne. Die bedeutesten sind Hödur und Baldur. Hödur steht für die schlechte Seite Odins und Baldur für die gut Seite. Sein Thron steht in Walhalla.



Nun ja, wenn mal mal die beiden hernimmt, dann bleibt ja nur einer über, für den SoW stehen könne!  Hödur klingt nach Vörläufer für ein HÄMORRHOIDEN-Medikament oder so, wäre also durchaus plausibel... Denn der Typ benimmt sich wie ein A...


----------



## Stanzman (11 Juli 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> also ich glaube, daß LEGO ein *hochwertiges* Produkt ist! Ich habe allerdings schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr damit gespielt.



Als das LEGO was ich früher hatte wurde schon von den zwei Genrationen vor mit genutzt. Und die Teile passen noch heute zusammen und funktionieren. Dass nenne ich Qualität!

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Tommi (11 Juli 2011)

bei Dir ist das auch noch nicht so lange her...  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Stanzman (11 Juli 2011)

Joa das stimmt wohl. Aber LEGO mit ner Beckhoff zusammen klingt nach etwas was auch häufig von den "größeren" Kindern gekauft werden würde.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Leitmayr (11 Juli 2011)

*lego*

jaja der beitrag bei der maus 
den fand ich auch ganz toll
spass beiseite Lego ist wirklich besser als anderes spielzeug aber fischertechnik ist besser
mfg.
sebastian


----------



## Markus (13 Juli 2011)

ich hab den vogel eben "befördert"...


----------



## Flinn (14 Juli 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ich hab den vogel eben "befördert"...


 
Danke dafuer! 
Ist mir beim ersten Lesen gar nicht aufgefallen... Seine Beitrage sind wirklich unterste Kiste.

Gruesse,
Flinn


----------

